# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Lutja e mëngjesit (Dua es-Sabah)

## ArtanMasa

O Zot!
O Ti q'e zgjat gjuhën e mëngjeseve në t'folurën e agimit
Ti q'i mbyt copëzat e natës s'errët në bëlbëzimin e muzgut t'saj
Ti që aq bukur i krijove trupat e qiejve
dhe dritën e diellit pastaj
me shkëlqimin e rrezeve shpërndave...

O Ti që udhëzon Vetë drejt Vetes Tënde!
Ti tepër i Madh je, krijesave për t'u ngjarë
Je së tepërmi i Lartësuar
që të ngjashëm të të kenë Cilësitë...

O Ti q'i afrohesh mendimit t'zemrave
dhe nga vështrimet gjithë fshehur rri...
Ti, që pa ardhur akoma
e di atë që do të vijë...

O Ti që më shtrove në djepin e mbrojtjes Tënde
e në detin e të mirave më zgjove,
që falur m'i ke...
Ti, që nga kthetrat e të ligës
me dorën Tënde më mbrove
e me fuqinë...

Zoti im!
Bekoje Udhëzuesin drejt Teje në ato net errësire!
Atë, që n'ër shtigjet e tua, më fisnikun e litarëve mban
dhe që shkruar e ka lavdinë në majë të lartësive...
Atë, pra, bekoje
që këmbët s'i rrëshqitën as në kohë t'vështira

dhe pasardhësit e tij
të virtytshmit
të zgjedhurit
të dëlirë...

O Zot! M'i hap dyert e mëngjesit me çelësa bekimi e begatie!
Më mbath me udhëzimin më të mirë
dhe mbill një burim përulësie
në pusin e zemrës sime!

Zoti im!
Bëj lot të rrjedhin për madhështinë Tënde
nga cep i syve t'mi
e më qorto për pakujdesinë
me frerët e lutjeve të përulura!

Zoti im! Në s'do ma falë shpëtimin mëshira Jote
kush tjetër mund t'më udhëzojë drej Teje në një udhë të qartë?
E nëse durimi Yt, në duart e shpresës më lë dhe të dëshirave
kush do m'i mbrojë hapat nga huti e lakmisë?
Dhe po t'më lësh të pandihmë përballë shpirtit tim e djallit
i mbetur në tokë t'mjerimit e të humbjes
do të jem...

Zoti im! A s'më sheh si vij drejt Teje
me shpresën që m'ke falur në gji?
A s'më sheh pas litarit Tënd tek kapem
tash që m'kanë ndarë mëkatet
nga shtëpi e bashkimit?

Sa e ligë që ish' bisha,
ku plot lakmi ngau shpirti im
e ku në hamendje e në dëshira u humb krejt...
E mallkuar qoftë
që s'iu bind Zotit të saj!

O Zot! Në dyert e mëshirës Sate me dorën e shpresës sime trokita!
Unë drejt Teje ika, që t'gjeja strehë prej lakmisë
dhe fort i lidha gishtat e dashurisë sime
pas litarit Tënd...
Më fal, o Zoti im, për gabimet që kam bërë
e për mëkatet!
Më ndihmo që të mos e heq nga vetja gunën e drojes sime!

Sepse Ti je Zoti im,
Ti je Mbrojtësi,
Ti Përkrahja ime
dhe ti je Shpresa.
Ti je fundi i kërkesave të mia dhe Ti je dëshira ime në amshim...

Zoti im!
A do ta përzije vallë një të mjerë
që nga mëkatet po ik dhe pranë Teje kërkon strehim?
A thua do ta dëshpëroje atë, që me vrap vjen në pragun Tënd
udhëzimin për të gjetur?
A do ta përzije një të etur
që me ngut i avitet lumit Tënd
etjen ta shuajë?

Kurrë!
Se të mbushur janë lumejtë e tu edhe në kohë thatësie
dhe dyert e Tua gjithnjë të hapura
për t'kërkuar e për të hyrë...
Sepse Ti je qëllimi i lutjeve
dhe Ti
caku i shpresës...

Im Zot! Ja ku janë frerët e shpirtit tim,
që në krahët e vullnetit Tënd po i var...
Ja ku i kam mëkatet,
që me faljen Tënde i pastrova
dhe me mëshirën...
Dhe ja ku është lakmia ime,
që po e lë në dorë të mirësisë Sate...

Zoti im!
Bëje këtë mëngjes të zbresë mbi mua
me bukuritë e udhëzimit
dhe me mbrojtje në fenë time e në këtë botë...
Bëje mbrëmjen time një mburrojë kundër kurthit të armiqve
dhe një mbrojtje nga goditjet e lakmisë...

Vërtet Ti je i fuqishëm për gjithçka...
Ti ia fal sundimin atij që do
dhe cilit do ia merr nga duart...
Ti lartëson atë që do
dhe kë të duash e bën të ulët...
Në duart e Tua janë të mirat
dhe ti je i fuqishëm për gjithçka...
Ti e fut natën brenda ditës
dhe ditën e fut në natë...
Ti e nxjerr të gjallin nga e vdekura
dhe të vdekurën nga i gjalli
dhe atë që do
e bekon pa kufi...

Zoti im! S'ka zot tjetër veç Teje!
Ty të takon lavdia dhe Ty të gjitha lëvdatat...
Kush i ka ditur cilësitë e tua e të mos ketë patur droje?
Dhe cili ka ditur se kush je e të mos mahnitet?
Ti, me fuqinë Tënde, i ke bashkuar kundërshtitë,
me butësinë Tënde e ke ndarë mëngjesin
dhe me bujarinë e ke ndrirë terrin e natës...
Ti nxjerr nga shkëmbinjtë
uj'n e ëmbël e t'kripur
dhe e bën të rrjedhë...
Dhe Ti
pa u lodhur fare
shira t'fuqishëm ke zbritur nga retë.
Diellin e hënën
i ke bërë dritë të jenë
për krijesat...

O Ti që je i vetëm në Fuqinë Tënde dhe i vetëm në të qenë!
Ti q'i nënshtron robërit me shkatërrimin e me vdekjen!
Bekoje Muhammedin dhe familjen e tij!
Përgjigjju thirrjes sime
ma dëgjo lutjen
e m'i plotëso me mirësinë Tënde
shpresat dhe dëshirat...

O më i miri i atyre që thirren për t'i hequr dhimbjet!
Ti që je shpresa në vështirësi e në lehtësim...
Ty t'i kam shprehur nevojat e mia.
Andaj mos më largo nga dhuntitë
e në dëshpërim mos më lër, o Bujar!
Për hir të mëshirës Sate, o më i Mëshirshmi i mëshiruesve!

I bekuar qoftë Muhammedi, më i miri i krijesave t'Zotit
dhe e bekuar qoftë familja e tij!


Pastaj duke qenë në sexhde, thuhet:

Zoti im!
Zemrën të mbështjellë e kam e shpirtin të njollosur
mendjen të humbur e lakminë fitimtare
bindjen e kam të paktë e plot kam mosbindje
dhe ja tek i pranon mëkatet kjo gjuha ime...

Ç'të bëj tani o Njohës i të fshehtës?
Ç'të bëj o Falës i mëkateve?
Ti
mbulues i gabimeve
ti Falës!

Për hir të Muhammedit m'i fal mëkatet
e për hir të familjes së tij!
Për hir të mëshirës Sate
o më i Mëshirshmi i mëshiruesve...

Imam Ali

----------

Paralog (23-12-2020)

----------

